# Progesterone levels...........can I stop jumping on hubby now?!?!



## pollypop (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello all, have just found this site so hoping it can help me along my ttc way!!
My cd21 progesterone has just come back at 47, unusual for me, I have pcos and normally a 35 day cycle and usually dont show any progesterone rise until cd28. What I am asking is has the ship now sailed As in, would ovulation have happened now at some point in the last 7 days so that my poor hubby can have a much needed rest from ttc sex LOL??
Also, how do you insert the smileys to your post (ict is so not my thing). Thanks xx


----------



## MightyMouse (Apr 2, 2011)

47!! That is a really good result. It would indicate that you are ovulating. However you still got other hormone tests to go yet that may prove otherwise but yes.... for now that was really good. My level was 30- on the boarder


----------



## pollypop (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply MightyMouse  , My cd25 has come back at 74   so I am hoping that it is only good!!


----------

